# Titties and Tiguans



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

So I'm starting a build thread for my gf who wants to bag her Tiguan, plus a few other mods we'll be doing to it. To get started we've ordered euro smoked tails and sent Dorbritz the sidemakers and rear reflectors so he can put his touches on them








































Sorry...no titties


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

So sick







I'm watching!


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (GnarPassatWagon)*

another first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (whitepepper)*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

Now the big question! Bagyards...or...Mason-Techs?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

wow you don't even wait for license plates before you start modding.... two thumbs up for you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Now the big question! Bagyards...or...Mason-Techs? 

dont forget airlifts new struts as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

this thing is gonna be sick. im watching this.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (burtondk12)*

uh can you bag a AWD vehicle without axles binding up?


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: (mihneagabriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mihneagabriel* »_uh can you bag a AWD vehicle without axles binding up?

Yes.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (#Michgo)*

There are bagged .:R's out there


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Nice man....excited to see how this turns out.
I'm kicking the parts you sent Drew when i'm there saturday


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Nice man....excited to see how this turns out.
I'm kicking the parts you sent Drew when i'm there saturday
















I'll be kicking your face the next time I see you then


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: (burtondk12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burtondk12* »_this thing is gonna be sick. im watching this.

x2


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_







I'll be kicking your face the next time I see you then









it's been too long good friend....








You should make a personal trip up here to get your parts from Drew


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Titties and Tiguans (passat_98)*

Where are the titties?
I sorta see some sideboob








This should look good with the tasteful mods you have planned and the bags


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

You and your tearing **** down while still on temporary tags








Cant wait to see this one progress. 
Maybe after the Tiguan the coupe will get some love?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

That coupe wont see the road before 2016, i'm calling it.


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

I swear if your getting bags for your girlfriend...
...in the sense of a handbag/purse. I will be dissapoint.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

God damnit, I totally waited till I got home from work to click on this thread because of the titties and there are none.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

ohemgeeeee


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: (ilde10)*

thats sick cant wait to see the results. i bet you wont be under 22inches fender to ground...hahah jk







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (wagner17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wagner17* »_thats sick cant wait to see the results. i bet you wont be under 22inches fender to ground...hahah jk







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nga I do work!


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (mihneagabriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mihneagabriel* »_uh can you bag a AWD vehicle without axles binding up?


audi allroads


----------



## Dangler (Sep 27, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mihneagabriel* »_uh can you bag a AWD vehicle without axles binding up?



I've got quattro and i'm bagged. 
and i can't wait to see this thing bagged.


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_

I've got quattro and i'm bagged. 
and i can't wait to see this thing bagged. 


x2


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

x3


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

no titties = disappointment.
its ok, im watching anyway.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Dangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dangler* »_

I've got quattro and i'm bagged. 
and i can't wait to see this thing bagged. 

how low are you tho?
i know you cant bag awd or 4x4 trucks because the axles bind.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mihneagabriel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mihneagabriel* »_
how low are you tho?
i know you cant bag awd or 4x4 trucks because the axles bind.

LOL. You're beyond wrong, buddy. 
All of these are Quattro


































_Modified by mikegilbert at 10:08 AM 2-20-2010_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

ROFL!!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
LOL. You're beyond wrong, buddy. 
All of these are Quattro










I think they point he is trying to make is that although AWD cars don't bind, there may be some geometry differences on larger, higher vehicles like trucks and SUV's.
I know very little about the tiguan, but I could imagine the axles on bigger trucks and suvs are a bit longer to accommodate for the higher ride height and would bind at slammed heights possibly. Doubt you'll have problems bagging it though. I'm looking forward to seeing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

It's the same subframes as a mkV but it has a raised body. The strut towers sit lower than on the gti, giving it more lift










_Modified by passat_98 at 12:03 PM 2-20-2010_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

Should be awesome then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Going to try to lay frame but it won't be tucking massive amounts of tire


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

the big quesiton is mason-tech's or bagyards??? what the hell kind of quesiton is that. the real question is
bagyards or airlift....


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (onelowjolf)*

gonna be an awesome thing, can't wait to tune in


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

count me in to see it finished


----------



## C.Raynes (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (jeremyz)*

should be pretttty sick when finished


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

got a few mods now
























thanks drew


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

any updates?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Bump this for real. All this bag talk and then a shaved wiper, debadged and tails. I want to see it going up and down!!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Pumped


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

watching this.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (Wyman)*

holy 2 months without an update..


----------



## MK6Murph (Feb 21, 2010)

Tig's look awesome slammed. When's the bag's going on? I question my MK6 GTI purchase every time I see a lowered tig.


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (MK6Murph)*









kinda creepy


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (1210s4)*

Titties?


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (gpips101)*

nope no titties.
i hope this thing is done already and its going to be at HWB..


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

c'mon matt


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Update!!!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Watching!


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

I


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

updates?!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

hype.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

the question for the day.... who stole the soul?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

got the gauge panel made. wiring tonight.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Tiguan on bags sounds cool :thumbup:


1210s4 said:


> kinda creepy


 Yeah, Id have to request a new number


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

epic hype.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

gonna be epic:thumbup:


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

need moar progress!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

I boycott this thread. No titties and no progress. It's been at least a week since you got rid of your CC, this thing should be on the ground by now. :laugh:


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

cant wait, gl with it :beer:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

it tool me quitting my job to get time to do it. it'll be done tomorrow.

trunk for now


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

duel 3's or 5's? my eyes can't tell from the angle.

Looks great though!!! :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

dual 3's


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> dual 3's


i like it. . a lot. do you have any bag's in it yet? i can wait to see how epic the drop is on that thang


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

i'm beat. it's triple digits outside and I've been at it since 8:30. it'll be finished up tomorrow.

gauges and switches


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

switches are dope!


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn, this is exciting.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i wish there was a place in a mk3 to make the switch box integrated like that


----------



## kingco.kreuzer (Oct 25, 2003)

so pretty much you are building my dream car right now.
keep it coming.


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

dope


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

ok, my boycott is over. Sick job on the switch box and gauges. Can't wait to see the bentleys on.


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Y'all doin big thangs in Texas, keep it popping!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> Can't wait to see the bentleys on.


 sayyy weerd?


----------



## edubA2seattle (Sep 13, 2001)

paint that chrome black and you are looking good on those switches


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks sick!!

*N00B WARNING*
What do all those switches..do?


----------



## tgidave (May 14, 2008)

^ layout of the bags basically,
depending on the valve setup. 
four individual corner control, front controls, rear controls, all up/all down.:beer:

and to OP. this build looks amazing, cant wait to see this thing finished.:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Sweet man. Looks clean. What bags are going in?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

Holy sh!t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOHC91GLI (Mar 21, 2004)

Add baller wheels and post up. The sticker on the side should read: Factory wheel whores.com. 

Looking legit.:thumbup:


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

no hate but i hope theres room to go lower (?)


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

Badass:beer:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

tires are stopping me now. those fatty tires barely cleared the bottom bag plates


----------



## fresh_mintz (May 25, 2008)

that looks awesome!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

You owe me a new pair of underware.

You shoulda had this finished and on the bentleys and brought it to the project 512 show. This thing is so sick.

Any teasers on what the plans are for the jetta? I know its not staying stock.


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

OMG That is SICK!!! Ballin' son! Its screamin for 22's!:thumbup:


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

holy tittys!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Worth the wait! Can't wait for the rollers to go on. any more pics of the install?


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

SOOO dope. Way to kill it:thumbup:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

bag the other car!

haha looks so dope dude.


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

no e-level mate?

haha. looks sick man. :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Have you posted this in the car lounge yet?????:laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll reserve any judgments until I see the final outcome. It's a cool concept so far, and the work looks great. Just need to see the final stance with some proper wheels.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

car lunge will go nuts. they sure did when i lowered my old allroad. 

looks good. roof height about the same as the jetta wagon... will look really good with wheels. going to paint lower trim?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

BklynMKV said:


> no e-level mate?
> 
> haha. looks sick man. :beer:


Nope. She said she want gauges and when I told her where I could mount the swithes she wanted that


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

when i saw the switches i was thinking wow thats a great idea. 

but then i thought of how many things i drop around that area, my phone, other random **** thats in my lap... and it would suck to dump it while on the highway.. hm lol


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

passat_98 said:


> Nope. She said she want gauges and when I told her where I could mount the swithes she wanted that



gotcha... guess we know who wears the pants in the household :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

BklynMKV said:


> gotcha... guess we know who wears the pants in the household :laugh::laugh::laugh:


opcorn:


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

I love it! Hmmm... my lease is up in May next year.... hmmm!


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

Cool looks like a super beefy GOLF :thumbup:


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ tru, it almost looked like a polo!lol


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

needs a bath and 20's


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

looks very good. nice job on the install


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

space them bishes out. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

whitepepper said:


> space them bishes out. :thumbup: :thumbup:


no dice. those plastic flares are close to an inch thick


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

the wheels look amazing! great job! good to see a bagged tig!

dom


----------



## Punched_out_1.8 (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW. epic.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:speechless:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

It's kind weird being taller than your suv


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> It's kind weird being taller than your suv


ha. if you really look at it though. the size/stance really flows perfectly. its not like a hummer or tahoe sitting on the ground. it really does fit the bill:thumbup:

did you use the same supremes from the CC Matt?


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

wooow:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: thats all


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks dope. Where in TX do you live? I want to see this thing in person :thumbup:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

HTown


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ha. if you really look at it though. the size/stance really flows perfectly. its not like a hummer or tahoe sitting on the ground. it really does fit the bill:thumbup:
> 
> did you use the same supremes from the CC Matt?


yeah. it's on the bagyards. the tig is a gti with a body lift so it works


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

rotiforms+bagyards+vw=2010 superstar stance :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

what does the ride height look like?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

whitepepper said:


> HTown


Oh I see. Well maybe Ill see it at a show or meet.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

TurboREX said:


> what does the ride height look like?


If his girl is anything like him, im guessing exactly the same as it does laid out 

Good stuff Matt, when are the Bs going on?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

rollininstyle2004 said:


> If his girl is anything like him, im guessing exactly the same as it does laid out
> 
> Good stuff Matt, when are the Bs going on?


she's not as hardcore


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks sick..i hate the blq's but its executed very well on this tig!:thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

any mods to the body/frame?


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

Not as awkward as I thought it would be. Definitely needs bigger wheels.

But overall I'm digging the look, good job.


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Supertuph (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah not happening. now will begin the battle of the wheel vs. the bottom bag plate. Bagyard isn't giving me much to work with to get a suv tire in there


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

this thread needs more titties...........


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

passat_98 said:


> yeah not happening. now will begin the battle of the wheel vs. the bottom bag plate. Bagyard isn't giving me much to work with to get a suv tire in there


i hope your joking


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow.... That looks gooood!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

a2lowvw said:


> i hope your joking


no joke. gotta get the right size and offset to space it out enough to not be in the way. Rotiform is working with me?


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

hippierob said:


> this thread needs more titties...........


x2


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

I dug it on the stock wheels, but the new wheels and tires just look way to small imo.

Good job on everything, just not feeling it with the rotiforms.


----------



## iamhollybear (Mar 5, 2010)

whewwwwwww 

****. looks. sick!
makes me want a tiguan :laugh:


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

Just kidding. Looks dope! Pretty jealous right now. Still waiting for the cash flow to get right then I'm letting Drew lay out my Rabbit. Another top notch job :thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

needs bigger wheels IMHO. Looks good none the less


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

literally just yelled OMG!!!

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

umm just a thought here, but if it is a gti with a body lift why not figure out how to take the body lift out  

just me thinking out loud here.


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

Shawn W. said:


> umm just a thought here, but if it is a gti with a body lift why not figure out how to take the body lift out
> 
> just me thinking out loud here.




you cant be serious.....


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

yes yes yes :thumbup:


----------



## iamhollybear (Mar 5, 2010)

SO much better than the black wheels. SOOO much better.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

I never thought this thread coups get any better but it just did


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking good Matt, keep it up:thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

agreed.. looks good.


----------



## sassmasterd (Feb 3, 2007)

passat_98 said:


>


yesssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!:d


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

It looked crazy on the stock wheels!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

So nice! I want one.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

need official pics... now..... please


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

iamhollybear said:


> SO much better than the black wheels. SOOO much better.


x2  :thumbup::thumbup: Color match the faces!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

new pic


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Omg so much sexyness!

Sent from my Incredible using tapatalk.


----------



## dotdub (Apr 4, 2008)

WIN


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looking sik as always Matt! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

that is HOT! my fiancee wants an SUV too. guess i should show her this thread :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

dope:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jordanu (Mar 20, 2008)

right click, save as!


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

epic. 100%. What brand wheels did you end up choosing?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I rock fake splits  luff wheels; they were the only decently priced ones i liked.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

The pics in this thread keep getting better and better. :thumbup:
Nice work.


----------



## MkIII Jetta (Feb 16, 2007)

super tits! that looks amazing!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Tiguan looks sick btw. 

Couple pages back u mentioned the fenders being to thick, could a trim help? Im looking at a Tiguan and there isn't a ton of space under the fenders, but if u cut the inside of the fender lip, it looks like u could get pretty flush.


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

Super hott, I love white Tigs


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

love it with the last set of wheels :thumbup:


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

back from the dead. the white tiguan is gone due to a leaking sunroof flooding the interior. Lets start over with this


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Round 2! :thumbup:


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

Awesome Matt! :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm almost done bagging my Passat!


----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm subscribed to this for round 2. :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

im in


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

and I thought it could get any better.....


----------



## white pepper (Aug 20, 2001)

that color. :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

And here I thought Matt wasn't around anymore


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Shawn W. said:


> And here I thought Matt wasn't around anymore


yeah, I sold out and bought a wrangler but she still has her tiguan. Probably going to change it up and squeeze everything in the spare tire well use 3x one gallon tanks and uping the management to e level (that was her demand rather than my choice can we say christmas is taken care of)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

ha ha happy wife happy life


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

in opcorn:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

passat_98 said:


> yeah, I sold out and bought a wrangler but she still has her tiguan. Probably going to change it up and squeeze everything in the spare tire well use 3x one gallon tanks and uping the management to e level (that was her demand rather than my choice can we say christmas is taken care of)


It fits.  Gotta raise the floor ~1.5-2 inches.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

white pepper said:


> that color. :thumbup: :heart:


you would









:wave:


----------



## Brake_Dust (Sep 24, 2001)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## e.shell (Jun 18, 2009)

progress :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

I :heart: 2nd's


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

passat_98 said:


> back from the dead. The white tiguan is gone due to a leaking sunroof flooding the interior. Lets start over with this


Let the bagging COMMENCE!


----------



## Velvetchrist (Jan 15, 2009)

Ready to see a repeat of sweet bag action + MORE LOW


----------



## criley76 (Nov 24, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Java^Tiggy (Jan 18, 2012)

Im def in to see this!


----------

